# Quaker oats



## bummblebee (Apr 27, 2010)

If I go to the store and buy plain quaker oats oatmeal can i give this to my rabbit or should I is the better question. Does it have any benifits for them or is it just a treat Or should I not give it at all?


----------



## pamnock (Apr 27, 2010)

That's fine - The old fashioned are better than the quick-cook.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 27, 2010)

As a treat, in moderation only!
A pinch once a day should be plenty...
Pinch=1/2 tsp
(this from the woman who stuffs her bunns with treats on a daily basis:faint

Danielle


----------



## bummblebee (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank u so it is just a treat no other benifits thats what I needed to know.
Any suggestions for good foods to feed a nursing doe


----------



## bunnyluv96 (Apr 29, 2010)

I give the old fashioned oats in small quantities to my bun too and he loves them! He would eat the whole container if I let him lol. I'd agree with the above and say just make sure it's just a little bit, give in small amounts


----------



## Snowballbun (May 6, 2010)

I give my bun oatmeal every night when I put her in her cage. She loves them to death and tries to get in the bag! She also eats them out of my hand since she was a baby


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 6, 2010)

I mix oats in with my rabbit pellets daily. per every 2 cups of pellet I usually do about 1/4 cup of oats. and they eat all their pellets and most of the oats, but not all of them.


----------



## hln917 (May 6, 2010)

Ibuy the oats by the pound from the health food section. I only give to my buns once a week~Fridays.


----------



## Mr.Marshmallow (May 10, 2010)

I read that Quaker Oats help firm the rabbit's poop in case of a diarrhea.


----------



## Pipp (May 10, 2010)

*Mr.Marshmallow wrote: *


> I read that Quaker Oats help firm the rabbit's poop in case of a diarrhea.



This is a very good point, I'd forgotten about that. 

Rabbits can overdose on starch quite easily, I've had it happen to one of mine. One of the strongest warnings is avoid giving them starch at all, but especially when they're suffering from a gut imbalance evidenced by cecal dysbiosis, which is runny cecals, so that's opposite advice. 

More research is needed on this one!


sas :bunnydance:


----------

